# Obama Says The Economy is stable???



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This will be a long read. But a couple of articles on MSN.... One obama stating the country is stable enough to take take hikes. Then a couple of other article stating job lay offs and what not. Interesting how reports are always differing from each other.

http://money.msn.com/politics/post.aspx ... be8821360b



> Obama hints economy strong enough for tax hike
> The president suggested the economy had become sturdy enough to absorb the consequences of letting the lower tax rates originally introduced by George W. Bush expire for households with incomes above $250,000.
> By The Fiscal Times 58 minutes ago
> 
> ...


http://money.msn.com/top-stocks/post.as ... be3aab71c9



> Top Stocks
> Blizzard of layoffs on the horizon this winter
> Jobless claims are being blamed on Sandy, but more pink slips could be coming -- and not because of the weather.
> By InvestorPlace 5 hours ago
> ...


Hostess going out of business??? Yes people will buy up the product but they won't hire workers or as many workers.

http://money.msn.com/top-stocks/post.as ... =ansmony11



> Top Stocks
> Twinkies maker Hostess going out of business
> Nearly 18,500 workers will lose their jobs as the company succumbs to the crippling effects of a nationwide union strike.
> By MSNMoney partner 8 hours ago
> ...


Lots of job loss but people keep saying our economy is on the rise and our jobless rate is holding steady or even improving. Yet two articles both stating lay offs... Interesting isn't it.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

We all know the true answer to that.

Its real stable. So stable that my wifes hamburger joint does 40-50 dollar lunches per day.

Thats not enough to pay the utility bills to open it up.

great job. NOBAMA.


----------

